# Marksman wrist rocket mod



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I found my marksman wrist rocket and made this.








I removed the handles (which held the wrist brace) and was left with the metal "brace". I cut a small piece of plywood to fit in the gap which stabilized the frame. Next I secured the plywood piece in place with electrical tape and then wrapped paracord around to make a nice "grip". Finished with thread accents on the ends of the paracord and 1 in. flats this slingshot is ready for my bug out bag.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great idea! I like it


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was inspired by this and a couple other posts. So I dug out my old rod framed slingshot and revamped it. I have included 2 pictures of the results. Thanks


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm inspired. Great idea for the go bag..


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Yup, I'll be trying one of these soon.  Thanks for inspiring me. Any way to get the cuff on, over the flat, easily?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Yup, I'll be trying one of these soon.  Thanks for inspiring me. Any way to get the cuff on, over the flat, easily?


Here's one approach!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46401-cuff-attachment-for-slingshot-bands/

He's using Jaw Juice as lube. Some people like alcohol.

Lot's of fishermen have a set of forceps in the tackle box, and they work well for pulling latex through the cuff.

Like a lot of stuff, the degree of difficulty drops off quickly once you move out of the theoretical and into the practical.

Go for it!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

On mine I had the tubes in place then I just cut the tubes at the fork tips and then rolled them back, laid the flat bands on the frame and then rolled the tubes back into place. Hope this helps.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Larry Bourgeois said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I'll be trying one of these soon.  Thanks for inspiring me. Any way to get the cuff on, over the flat, easily?
> ...


Thanks Kawkan. Unfortunately my old browser doesn't let me see vids anymore.  That's why I was looking for a picture.  lb


----------

